# El computador se reinicia...



## cosmos (Ago 9, 2006)

Mi problema es el siguiente, resulta que tengo un pc con CPU Pentium III de 750 MHZ, 2 memorias de 128 cada una, placa madre MSI ( no recuerdo el modelo, pero no es tan antigua ), disco duro de 40 GB, fuente de poder de 300.  Bueno el asunto es que cuando programo o juego el pc se reinicia y busque algunas soluciones en Internet, las cuales las lleve a la practica.

Primero : Busque algún virus, troyano, spam, etc. con las mejores aplicaciones que encontré en Internet. y nada incluso llegue a formatear nuevamente el equipo.

Segundo : limpie todo el Hardware.

Tercero : Probé las memorias por un tiempo en otro equipo y nada, funcionan bien.

Cuarto : Limpie el Procesador y me di cuenta que la crema entre el disipador y el procesador estaba seca, compre una no muy cara y le aplique.

Quinto : Revise temperaturas con un software que venia con la placa.  Todo marca okey.  excepto las revoluciones del ventilador de la cpu que me señala que esta sobre los parámetros a mi entender esta trabajando mas de lo normal.

Sexto : Cuando se reiniciaba tocaba el disipador si se encontraba caliente y nada su temperatura era normal ( en frió )

Que puedo hacer, no logro sacar la pana.

Cosmos - CHILE


----------



## sir rodrigo (Ago 12, 2006)

Hola Cosmos!!
¿has visto si la tarjeta de video aguanta los juegos que corres? puede q por ahi vaya el problema trata de reinstalar el driver de la tarjeta de video y prueba, si no resulta trata de conseguir una tarjeta sin importar marca o rapidez, solo para ver si es problema es realmente la tarjeta o no.

Si  puedes responde plis.-


----------



## cosmos (Ago 21, 2006)

sir Rodrigo, bueno gracias por comentar.

La verdad q' la tarjeta de video no es, por que gracias a que tengo otro pc cambien de tarjeta de video e igual persiste el problema. Probé memorias, fuente de poder, como saber puntualmente si es el Procesador, existe algún Software que me diga con certeza


----------



## sir rodrigo (Ago 21, 2006)

Hola Cosmos!!
¿Que juegos estas tratando de correr?...mmm... si puedes busca la version de la placa madre y posiblemente tenga que ver con la capacidad de soporte que esta tenga... y otra pregunta... ¿son todos los juegos o solo son algunos? posiblemente puedes tener problema con la version del directx.-


----------



## cosmos (Ago 22, 2006)

Bueno la verdad es que me pasa no solo con los juegos, sino que tambien cuando programo y en algunas oportunidades cuando instalo algun programa.

PD: tengo el disco particionado en 98, 2000 y XP , este problema me pasa en el Windows 2000 cuando programo y en el xp cuando pruebo algun software.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 22, 2006)

bajate un livecd y arranca des de cd
www.knoppix-es.org

con esto podrar probar si realmente es culpa del sistema operastivo o harware.

Aunque no sepas linux ya veras que es casi como windows y tiene juegos word y demas aplicaciones incorporadas

!!!NO NECESITA TOCAR PARA NADA EL DISCO DURO, es totalmente limpio 100%


Otra cosa, podria ser un problema de bios ponla en defauld


----------



## Fierros (Ago 22, 2006)

te doy 1 consejo.. mantene instalado siempre y como maximo 2 windows.. por ahi pueden ser esos los problemas, y se reinicie cuando necesite buscar algun archivo de una carpeta y es otra version por ende al windows...


ahora. para que queres mantener los 3 windows?

saludos


----------



## cosmos (Ago 25, 2006)

Bueno la idea de los 3 sistemas operativos es que presto soporte a mis clientes y para mi es necesario tener los 3 instalados. Segundo que el ambiente de Win2000 lo uso para programar en Visual y Java, en el XP trabajo con Aplicaciones para Web ( Dream, Flash, Fire, fotos, etc. ) entonces de esta forma tengo todo mas ordenado.
Siempre he trabajado en el mismo equipo los tres sistemas operativos y ningun problema. 


TioPEPE123 : pense en aquello e incluso baje el WinXP Pilito y trabajo sin ningun problema, pude acceder a las diferentes particiones etc, incluso aproveche de darle una pasada con los an tivirus que trae este y nada en ningun momento cayo.
Bueno ahora estoy bajando el Knoppix y vere como trabaja con el Hardware.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 25, 2006)

knoppix  es el mejor resultados me ha dado en cualquier configuracion, en portaliles si que falla, supongo que es culpa de la pantalla y debe tener facil arreglo, pero yo de linux ni plim.

Si ye funcionacon e livecd pues ya sabes que en principio no es de harware, descartando eso si el disco duro que esta "inactivo".


----------



## maunix (Sep 5, 2006)

cosmos dijo:
			
		

> Bueno la idea de los 3 sistemas operativos es que presto soporte a mis clientes y para mi es necesario tener los 3 instalados. Segundo que el ambiente de Win2000 lo uso para programar en Visual y Java, en el XP trabajo con Aplicaciones para Web ( Dream, Flash, Fire, fotos, etc. ) entonces de esta forma tengo todo mas ordenado.
> Siempre he trabajado en el mismo equipo los tres sistemas operativos y ningun problema.
> 
> 
> ...



cosmos, ¿tienes un firewall? Se te sigue reiniciando?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 5, 2006)

O el kasperky


----------



## frankPS (Oct 19, 2006)

Hola Cosmos, el gran problema que tu tienes es que no se ha podido determinar si es un problema se SOFTWARE o HARDWARE, veo que en respuestas anteriores se han referido sobretodo al SOFTWARE, yo te hablare del HARDWARE.
Cuando la PC funciona el consumo de corriente no es constante, es decir si la PC no esta haciendo nada el consumo es minimo pero cuando esta cargada con varios sofware a la vez, el HDD copiando o leyendo, el lector tambien trabajando o cualquier otra cosa funcionando, el consumo es bastante notable y todo esto se refleja en la fuente de alimentacion que tiene que entregar mas potencia. 
Si la fuente no puede entregar esta potencia la PC se reinicia,
La fuente no entrega esta potencia por dos causas fundamentales, o no esta diseñada para entregarla o tiene problema tecnicos, como por ejemplo estan secos los capacitores de salida encargados de filtrar los voltajes de salida (esta es la causa principal), por lo tanto debes revisar esto capacitores, asi como tambien los capacitores de la MB que tambien acostumbran a hacer esto.

Suerte 

 FrankPS


----------

